# TF700t... What to do?



## Enzymaticracer (Sep 19, 2011)

So asus apparently decided to make a new tablet w/ redesigned back plate for better reception and a true 1080p screen...

My order for the current prime arrives by Saturday.

Think Asus is going to do anything for the early adopters they are shafting?

Sent from my DroidX Running ICS using Tapatalk


----------



## wera750 (Sep 23, 2011)

Doubtful, we got raw dogged

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using RootzWiki


----------



## a.mcdear (Dec 14, 2011)

Yeah the TF201 turned out to be quite a bummer... too bad really, I've never seen Asus drop the ball on its customers this bad before..


----------



## mkjellgren (Jun 18, 2011)

Chill out guys, the prime is an amazing tablet and will be even more amazing with the ics update. The new tablet is just that, a new tablet. There will be many many of them that come out in the next 6 months. Just because a company announces a new flagship device that improves slightly on the current flagship device doesn't mean owners of the first version are getting shafted in any way. It just means a new asus tegra 3 tablet is on the way with some slightly improved specs. It's no different from how any tech company in the world works. They release a product and then announce another product a little while later. If you're always waiting for the next thing you'll always be waiting and never get to enjoy an awesome piece of technology. Besides, if the release of the tf700t is anything like the release of the tf201, it could be June before anyone actually has one in hand. Personally I'm more than happy with my tf201 and truthfully see absolutely no reason to even lust after the new one. I literally never use gps on my prime so I don't have a problem with that. The wifi performance has been satisfactory everywhere I've used it, and I'm not a movie person so 1080p video is not a necessity in any way shape or form. I happen to like the current, all metal construction of the prime and imho changing the design or material of the backing would only make the feel worse. I know everyone likes to have the latest and greatest toys, and it looks like the prime's stay atop that list might be short lived, but who really cares? What? You didn't think they would be releasing tablets that topped the prime so soon...? Give me a break... Its CES for Christ's sake...

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## a.mcdear (Dec 14, 2011)

^^^
You have valid points, but its the wifi issues and lack of functional GPS that I was referring to... both are features that I use every day, and both are things that should always "just work" when you buy a device that costs over $400.
Obviously newer, better, faster devices are constantly coming out and even if you bought the best one, you're only ahead of the game for a short time at best... but thats not what I was referring to.
Many people sold their TF101 to get a TF201, only to be disappointed that Asus removed the GPS feature and the wifi reception is significantly poorer than the original TF101. To those people who actually spent more money on the newer device to replace the original, but ended up with FEWER working features, they will understand why I said "Asus dropped the ball" on this.


----------



## ronde90 (Nov 30, 2011)

The upgrade isn't worth the extra 100USD. The TF201 is a beautiful tablet and has great specs. Besides, the new transformer will likely have a plastic back which in my opinion isn't worth worth the upgrade. I've personally never had gps issues or wifi issues. And why does the gps matter so much? Its not like you're going to walk around navigate with the tablet, or at least I wouldn't. I want the beautiful metal back because it makes the tablet feel much sturdier and makes it look much better


----------



## Enzymaticracer (Sep 19, 2011)

Well my plan is to give the current one a try first. Hopefully my unit will have solid wifi performance. It's of no use to me if it doesn't :-(

Sent from my DroidX running CM74GB using Tapatalk


----------



## ultrastigi (Jul 12, 2011)

Its an extra $100 for a plastic back and "true" HD? Honestly do you need HD on tablet? I have an HD tv. If I want to watch something in HD I am not going to grab my tablet I am going to turn on my TV. That is just my thinking.

As for GPS issue. Yeah I know it sucks but honestly you have a cell phone with gps. Which one are you going to be taking with you everywhere? GPS on a tablet is useless to me since I have a phone that does the samething.

I just don't see what makes the newer tablet worth an extra $100? I am still waiting for my prime and I am not going to cancel my pre-order for it. If all you want to and wait for the new one go for it. That just means I get my prime sooner.


----------



## GatorsUF (Oct 14, 2011)

It would be sweet if Asus would make an aftermarket back for the TF201...I like the Metal, but if it makes GPS work and I have a leather case around it anyways, then why not?

I know its very unlikely since opening the back is probably difficult and would void warranty. I don't think I would want to send it to Japan or Korea or Taiwan either though.


----------



## Enzymaticracer (Sep 19, 2011)

ultrastigi said:


> Its an extra $100 for a plastic back and "true" HD? Honestly do you need HD on tablet? I have an HD tv. If I want to watch something in HD I am not going to grab my tablet I am going to turn on my TV. That is just my thinking.
> 
> As for GPS issue. Yeah I know it sucks but honestly you have a cell phone with gps. Which one are you going to be taking with you everywhere? GPS on a tablet is useless to me since I have a phone that does the samething.
> 
> I just don't see what makes the newer tablet worth an extra $100? I am still waiting for my prime and I am not going to cancel my pre-order for it. If all you want to and wait for the new one go for it. That just means I get my prime sooner.


1080 for me isn't as much about watching high-def stuff, but having text and images that are as sharp as possible. I'm an immunologist, so consequently I read a lot of primary scientific literature. One of my primary intended uses for this tablet is to read the literature using the tablet. The entire idea behind a 10.1" tablet is so that I can see an entire PDF page and be able to make out the text, without zooming in. The figures also need to be as clear as possible. If that is possible on the current prime, I won't be as concerned about the new model.

As for GPS... sure, my DroidX has it. But if I'm already using my tablet, and I happen to be interested in finding out what is in my general vicinity, it sure would be nice to be able to use my tablet to do it.

Unfortunately, I do agree about the $100 extra... seems like a lot just for a better screen.


----------



## ultrastigi (Jul 12, 2011)

Enzymaticracer said:


> 1080 for me isn't as much about watching high-def stuff, but having text and images that are as sharp as possible. I'm an immunologist, so consequently I read a lot of primary scientific literature. One of my primary intended uses for this tablet is to read the literature using the tablet. The entire idea behind a 10.1" tablet is so that I can see an entire PDF page and be able to make out the text, without zooming in. The figures also need to be as clear as possible. If that is possible on the current prime, I won't be as concerned about the new model.
> 
> As for GPS... sure, my DroidX has it. But if I'm already using my tablet, and I happen to be interested in finding out what is in my general vicinity, it sure would be nice to be able to use my tablet to do it.
> 
> Unfortunately, I do agree about the $100 extra... seems like a lot just for a better screen.


See that's a good reason for the screen. Other's just say they want it because its 1080p.

I can see your point with the GPS I just can't see myself walking around using it like that. Then again I wouldn't really be carrying around my tablet like that for me to use GPS. That's just me though.

At least we agreed on the price lol. 
Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## a.mcdear (Dec 14, 2011)

When I first got my tf101, I was amazed how nice the screen looked with 1280x800 on a small 10" screen. It made the same exact resolution on my 15.6" laptop look absolutely terrible!

_Then,_ I purchased an HTC Rezound. After seeing how beautiful the 1280x720 *4.3"!!!* screen on my Rezound is, I now can't wait to get a similar pixel density on my next tablet. As long as the Tegra3 GPU is powerful enough to maintain smoothness of the screen transitions and animations at 1920x1200, I'm pretty sure TF700T is what I'll go for next. It really is amazing when you just can't see the pixels, no matter how hard you try. It gets you jaded though... cause you start to notice the "gridlines" of empty space between pixels on just about every other screen you look at..


----------



## patis11 (Jan 10, 2012)

GatorsUF said:


> It would be sweet if Asus would make an aftermarket back for the TF201...I like the Metal, but if it makes GPS work and I have a leather case around it anyways, then why not?
> 
> I know its very unlikely since opening the back is probably difficult and would void warranty. I don't think I would want to send it to Japan or Korea or Taiwan either though.


If the only/main fix for the gps to work is a "non metallic" backplate, then It's probably already in the works. Asus is smart cause they can sell their own backplate (plastic), entrepreuners can make their own backplates and sell 'em, and I probably will only spend $10 vs an additional $100+ dollars (not including waiting time) for ASUS to release the T700t.

As for the extra "HD" quality screen...whoopedeedoo. Like my eyes will really be able to tell the difference at first glance if I were to compare the screens (TF201 vs T700t) when there side by side.

I'm glad my TF201 is coming in tomorrow.


----------



## jappetta99 (Dec 20, 2011)

Remember, the only thing you have seen in complaints about bad wifi and GPS because people without problems don't often post about them that passionately. I just got my Prime yesterday after ordering it from Circuit City/Tiger Direct on Monday and my wifi and GPS are great.

As for the new tablet, I don't want to pay another 100 bucks for a tablet that only has a negligable higher resolution and cheap plastic back (my personal preference is metal). On top of that, by upping the resolution, that is more pixels for the GPU to process, meaning slower response and refresh times so where is the benefit?


----------



## jappetta99 (Dec 20, 2011)

patis11 said:


> If the only/main fix for the gps to work is a "non metallic" backplate, then It's probably already in the works. Asus is smart cause they can sell their own backplate (plastic), entrepreuners can make their own backplates and sell 'em, and I probably will only spend $10 vs an additional $100+ dollars (not including waiting time) for ASUS to release the T700t.
> 
> As for the extra "HD" quality screen...whoopedeedoo. Like my eyes will really be able to tell the difference at first glance if I were to compare the screens (TF201 vs T700t) when there side by side.
> 
> I'm glad my TF201 is coming in tomorrow.


Just saw this and entirely agree.


----------



## deltaechoe (Jul 20, 2011)

I don't have any issues with my prime, in fact I absolutely love it and if I really want 1080p video (and that doesn't really matter to me that much its just another thing to lower battery life) i just plug the tablet into one of my tv's or one of my pc monitors simple as that

The wifi performs well enough that I use it without any problems and the gps has always been a non issue because i use my phone as my GPS (gnexus has great gps) and if i'm using my tablet as a map or navigational tool i have it tethered to my phone via wifi so the tablet just uses the phone's location which is quite accurate (usually about 10-20 meters)


----------



## lgfltmedic (Oct 10, 2011)

Im currently waiting...waiting...waiting...on mine to arrive from amazon.....yea have an eta of JAN30-Feb13...lol...so who knows when ill actually get one.....The current GPS/WIFI issues ALMOST...had me click the cancel order button. However I truly do want a tablet and the best bang for the buck just like every one else.....latest and greatest. So i guess ill let it arrive and make a decesion then....I agree with the wifi issue..with out it..pointless....guess we will see.....hmmmmm...mistake?.....Oh yea im NOT waiting or spending ANOTHER 100USD...for better screen....at that point i could get a *****ss laptop......


----------



## Enzymaticracer (Sep 19, 2011)

So I finally picked mine up yesterday. Have had it for just over 24 hours now. Did have an issue last night not being able to pick up the wifi in my master bedroom. However, after rebooting this morning it is now working great in there. I will give it more time before I make my final decision. The wifi will be the deciding factor. If it stays solid...awesome, because everything else about thus tablet is kickass!

Sent from my Transformer Prime


----------



## Christo (Nov 20, 2011)

If anything, I'm *realllllly* interested in getting my hands on the MeMO... Might get one each for my wife and myself... Posssssibly to replace my TF201... I don't think the TF700 has that much appeal to me unless it's a swap or at the same price as the Prime...


----------



## patis11 (Jan 10, 2012)

lgfltmedic said:


> Im currently waiting...waiting...waiting...on mine to arrive from amazon.....yea have an eta of JAN30-Feb13...lol...so who knows when ill actually get one.....The current GPS/WIFI issues ALMOST...had me click the cancel order button. However I truly do want a tablet and the best bang for the buck just like every one else.....latest and greatest. So i guess ill let it arrive and make a decesion then....I agree with the wifi issue..with out it..pointless....guess we will see.....hmmmmm...mistake?.....Oh yea im NOT waiting or spending ANOTHER 100USD...for better screen....at that point i could get a *****ss laptop......


Well, I'm back in the same boat now as you, and others who are waiting for their Prime's. I had the Prime for about a week before I had to send it back to ASUS today to get repaired (seems like my Prime had issues updating with the new firmware update, which specifically was suppose to address the GPS & wifi issues).
Anyways, I can honestly say that prior to my Prime's mishap, the tablet is terrific. The back plate definitely stands out if your surfing the net in public, and I really didn't have any wifi issues or shotty gps problems. Like most folks, we all have smart phones (hopefully droids) that have already built in GPS's.

The TF700 may be for folks, who basically will be waiting too long to just get their ordered (or should I say backordered) TF201's. I think that ASUS may be slowly releasing a few TF201's just so that it gets closer, and closer to the ~June 2012 release date of the TF700. Hey, if ASus can make an additional $100 per tablet, that makes good business sense.

I'm still happy about my prime (whenever it returns to me), and it's cool looking backplate...


----------

